# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установить 8.2 на внешний жесткий диск

## S.Elena

Здравствуйте! Сильно нужна помощь!!! Есть опыт установки 8.2 Бух. проф. на стационарный компьютер. Возникла необходимость установить ее же на внешний диск. При установке меняла папку в кот. должна установиться программа. Он все-равно устанавливает ее на компьютер, на внешнем диске появляется папка с платформой и все. Очень надо создать платформу с базами, независимую от имеющихся на компьютерах, так чтобы воткнуть диск и работать с 1С без прописывания пути к имеющимся базам. Меня не должны видеть программисты от организации, максимум мой внешний диск. Это вообще возможноИ? И что делать, если возможно?

----------


## ZoT87

А куда конкретно устанавливаеться 1с? В C:\Program Files\1cv82\...? 

Если утановить 1с на внешний ЖД, она всё равно будет видеть базы которые на внутрених ЖД

----------


## S.Elena

В том-то и дело, что при работе на компьютере на котром установлена 1с он видит все базы, приходится добавлять свою, а это нежелательно. Т.е. от этого не избавиться?

----------


## ZoT87

Сздавайте смело свои базы. В локальную сеть они не попадут. Их можно будет увидеть только с вашего компьютера.

----------


## AndyPanda

Скажу сразу, что это возможно только в случае если виртуализировать оболочку. т.е. база лежит на переносном диске, она нигде не прописана.Оболочку виртуализируем(портируем) с помощью того же THInstall или любой другой программы (возможен запуск вообще на полноценной виртуальной машине). Так получается отвязанная от конкретной машины оболочка.К ней цепляем базу с нашего переносного диска, и она не появится в общем списке баз, т.к. оболочка функционирует внутри "песочницы". И самое главное никаких следов на компьютере практически не остается. Минусы - при необходимости обновления оболочки процесс портирования(виртуализаци  ) приходится делать по-новой для новой оболочки.

----------

